# Midwife & Engineer wanting to move to Dubai!



## Sambosunshine

Hi everyone!

We're thinking of moving to Dubai in the next year. I'm a midwife - does anyone have any advice on what the hospitals are like in Dubai. I'm aware that there are some public and private hospitals. I cannot find anywhere what the salary would be without calling an agency. But I was wondering if anyone would be able to give me their honest opinion of what the hospitals are really like and if anyone is working as a midwife, how is it??!!
My partner is about to finish his degree in mechanical engineering and has been doing whilst working for quite a few years. Anyone able to share any advice on what's its like on the jobfront for this area at all, please?

Thanks so much for taking the time to read this and any help, hints etc would be really fab! Thanks !


----------



## stevieboy1980

mechanical engineer shouldnt be a problem, a fair few jobs still going around for that.
cant comment on a midwife job...


----------



## MsHurricane

*Engineering*

If your husband is in the construction/building services side. At this particular moment many projects have been put on hold or slowed down and redundancies have been made. Many large companies have put a hold on recruitment at the moment, as I am based in Dubai and currently looking for employment.

If you are looking to come out here imminently I would not advise it unless you had secured jobs first. At present people are mentioning work is available in Saudi, Qatar and Bahrain. 

But I think the situation is going to change in the next few months to middle of next year so if you are looking to come out later you will be fine.

I did meet a nurse once who mentioned that the way they treat nurses is different then the UK - I think she was leading to less authority then you get back in the UK, and you have to work with people trained from all over and the level of competence varies. That was nurse not midwife so better get so other imput on that area.

I am new out here but I do like it and I am sure you will to, as its not all about work, theres a big social side as well.

Good Luck


----------



## Sambosunshine

Thanks for your replies. If we do move out then it'll be later in the year or early next year. Tim is finishing his degree whilst working until May/June. He's not in the building/construction side of engineering more manufacturing so maybe that'll make a difference finding work? But hopefully his skills will be transferrable to other areas. We won't move out unless we have jobs secured. Main concern is the safety side of things I guess.
As for the nursing side... I had heard that there's less autonomy than in the UK as a midwife/nurse. But, we want to move out for the lifestyle and to save some money for a nice life when we return to the UK after a few years.
Good to hear that you enjoy it out there. Do you know at all what the salaries are like roughly for engineers? Obviously it'll depend on experience. Tim has about 5 yrs I think and will have his degree come June (fingers crossed!!).

Thanks again for your help


----------



## stevieboy1980

a mechanical engineer would be looking at i would say 32,000 all in package.


----------



## Nickel

Sambosunshine said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> We're thinking of moving to Dubai in the next year. I'm a midwife - does anyone have any advice on what the hospitals are like in Dubai. I'm aware that there are some public and private hospitals. I cannot find anywhere what the salary would be without calling an agency. But I was wondering if anyone would be able to give me their honest opinion of what the hospitals are really like and if anyone is working as a midwife, how is it??!!
> My partner is about to finish his degree in mechanical engineering and has been doing whilst working for quite a few years. Anyone able to share any advice on what's its like on the jobfront for this area at all, please?
> 
> Thanks so much for taking the time to read this and any help, hints etc would be really fab! Thanks !


Hi! 

I am a US RN who is here with a health management corporation. I can do some research for you but I think midwifes are just coming into "being" here. I know there are starting some certification process for midwives and schooling here also.

On the side of healthcare - a new "government" healthcare scheme was started January 1st. They are now in the process of re-licensing all MD's, and other professionals will be following - pharmacy, nurses, etc. The new Health Authority is DHA - Dubai Health Authority. BUT.... if you work in Healthcare City, they have there own rules and regulations. AND, if you work in Abu, Dhabi, they have THEIR own.

For Dubai, IMHO, I would work in a private sector hospital - Al Wasl is the peds/OB. City Hospital or American would also be a choice but I don't know if either do deliveries.

Pay....... oh, could run the gamut. If MW salaries mimic nurses, I would garner a LOT less here than in the States. If you are looking for more of a clinic type job, shoot me an email.


----------



## Sambosunshine

stevieboy1980 said:


> a mechanical engineer would be looking at i would say 32,000 all in package.


Thanks Stevieboy.... I take it thats annual salary? And is that inc accom and flights etc? Do you know of a good agency or website to look for jobs for him please that you could recommend? 

Are you an engineer then?

Thanks again for your info... its really kind of you!


----------



## sgilli3

Sambosunshine said:


> Thanks Stevieboy.... I take it thats annual salary? And is that inc accom and flights etc? Do you know of a good agency or website to look for jobs for him please that you could recommend?
> 
> Are you an engineer then?
> 
> Thanks again for your info... its really kind of you!


I presume Stevieboy meant 32,000 dhs a month ( all inclusive of benefits)


----------



## Sambosunshine

Nickel said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am a US RN who is here with a health management corporation. I can do some research for you but I think midwifes are just coming into "being" here. I know there are starting some certification process for midwives and schooling here also.
> 
> On the side of healthcare - a new "government" healthcare scheme was started January 1st. They are now in the process of re-licensing all MD's, and other professionals will be following - pharmacy, nurses, etc. The new Health Authority is DHA - Dubai Health Authority. BUT.... if you work in Healthcare City, they have there own rules and regulations. AND, if you work in Abu, Dhabi, they have THEIR own.
> 
> For Dubai, IMHO, I would work in a private sector hospital - Al Wasl is the peds/OB. City Hospital or American would also be a choice but I don't know if either do deliveries.
> 
> Pay....... oh, could run the gamut. If MW salaries mimic nurses, I would garner a LOT less here than in the States. If you are looking for more of a clinic type job, shoot me an email.


Hi.... thanks for the info. Do midwives work more as obstetric nurses in UAE at present then until the certification and schooling gets sorted then? I'm shocked that the pay is less than in the US as I was under the impression that midwives in the UAE earn the same if not more than here in the Uk and of course you get free accom, flights and its tax free salaries so works out alot more. Midwives in the UK are a higher grade than nurses starting out. 

Sorry but I didn't understand a couple of things that you said.... what did you mean by peds/OB... is that paediatrics and Obstetrics? And what did you mean by gamut, sorry? 

And the clinic type job? What would that involve? Antenatal clincs etc? Unfortunately, I am not a nurse aswell so it would need to be midwifery.

Thanks so much for your help and info


----------



## Sambosunshine

sgilli3 said:


> I presume Stevieboy meant 32,000 dhs a month ( all inclusive of benefits)


Thanks sgilli3! I would think that would be for someone who is much higher up than Tim would be as he will be getting his degree this year and has 5 - 6 yrs experience.


----------



## crazymazy1980

Sambosunshine said:


> Thanks sgilli3! I would think that would be for someone who is much higher up than Tim would be as he will be getting his degree this year and has 5 - 6 yrs experience.


...It's possible if you count the all-in figure (Housing/Medical/Transport allowances in that figure)


----------



## Sambosunshine

crazymazy1980 said:


> ...It's possible if you count the all-in figure (Housing/Medical/Transport allowances in that figure)


Thanks for letting me know that. What's the safety aspect of things like out there? Guess 'cause of the geographical position of Dubai.... we were wondering how safe it is?


----------



## crazymazy1980

Sambosunshine said:


> Thanks for letting me know that. What's the safety aspect of things like out there? Guess 'cause of the geographical position of Dubai.... we were wondering how safe it is?


On the 4 continents I've been on this is the safest place I have ever been and you feel safe too. That unfortunately counts my home country I'm embarrassed to say


----------



## Sambosunshine

crazymazy1980 said:


> On the 4 continents I've been on this is the safest place I have ever been and you feel safe too. That unfortunately counts my home country I'm embarrassed to say


Thats reassuring to hear! I think I would be best getting in touch with a good agency and get some books to gen up on the area. Can you recommend any good sites or agencies for midwives and engineers by any chance?

And is it true that you must be married to live together due to their religion?


----------



## stevieboy1980

"suppossed" to be married to live together, but people do... just keep low profile.


----------



## Sambosunshine

stevieboy1980 said:


> "suppossed" to be married to live together, but people do... just keep low profile.


Ahah! What's the punishment if you're found out though??!!


----------



## sgilli3

Sambosunshine said:


> Hi.... thanks for the info. Do midwives work more as obstetric nurses in UAE at present then until the certification and schooling gets sorted then? I'm shocked that the pay is less than in the US as I was under the impression that midwives in the UAE earn the same if not more than here in the Uk and of course you get free accom, flights and its tax free salaries so works out alot more. Midwives in the UK are a higher grade than nurses starting out.
> 
> Sorry but I didn't understand a couple of things that you said.... what did you mean by peds/OB... is that paediatrics and Obstetrics? And what did you mean by gamut, sorry?
> 
> And the clinic type job? What would that involve? Antenatal clincs etc? Unfortunately, I am not a nurse aswell so it would need to be midwifery.
> 
> Thanks so much for your help and info


I cant help on the job front, but just wanted to clarify that not all employers will offer housing, flights etc.
They are under no obligation to do so.
Once here in the UAE, you will find it harder to get these benefits in your contract, as most employers will see you as a local hire.
Also, the income isnt always tax free.
You will need to check with the relevant body in your home country as to what your tax status will be.
Elphaba ( another Moderator the forum) will be able to help with any queries you may have, as she is a financial advisor.
The subject of tax liabilities have been covered on the forum a few times, so have a read through some of the older posts and see if there is any info that may be relevant to you.

Also, although there are a quite a few western nursing staff, most positions are held by ladies who tend to be from the Phillipines, and the wages do tend to be less than what a western nurse would earn. 

I have been following a thread ( a different forum) about how difficult it is for some to work here in nursing.

I will PM the details to you now, so you can read up on what others think.


----------



## Nickel

Sambosunshine said:


> Hi.... thanks for the info. Do midwives work more as obstetric nurses in UAE at present then until the certification and schooling gets sorted then? I'm shocked that the pay is less than in the US as I was under the impression that midwives in the UAE earn the same if not more than here in the Uk and of course you get free accom, flights and its tax free salaries so works out alot more. Midwives in the UK are a higher grade than nurses starting out.
> 
> Sorry but I didn't understand a couple of things that you said.... what did you mean by peds/OB... is that paediatrics and Obstetrics? And what did you mean by gamut, sorry?
> 
> And the clinic type job? What would that involve? Antenatal clincs etc? Unfortunately, I am not a nurse aswell so it would need to be midwifery.
> 
> Thanks so much for your help and info


Sorry, I sometimes forget the language difference even between English speaking countries!! 

Yes, Peds/OB is pediatrics and Obstetrics. Gamut means "the full range or compass of something; a range from one extreme to the other"

I have to apologize because I am not familiar with the education requirements of UK midwifes. In the US, you must be a nurse first then you can become a midwife. 

But, here is the requirements from the DHA - Dubai Health Authority - who is the licensing and regulation body of Dubai (that is unless you work in Dubai Health City - which has it's own):

Fill Medical Facility Inspection From in case of additional specialty 
Fill Application Form (Health Professionals Licensure Form) by the facility, and Application For Licensure by the candidate. 
Copies of qualifications attested by UAE Embassy 
Recent good standing certificate from the medical council. 
Copies of experience certificates 
List of surgeries performed by the candidate (for Surgeon Doctors Only) 
Passport copy 
One Color photograph 
Application & Assessment Fee 
License Fee 

Registered Midwife

In addition to the general requirements; 


Approved Bachelor degree or its equivalent in midwifery of not less than three (3) years duration 
OR
Bachelor degree or its equivalent in general nursing and a post graduate certification or equivalent in midwifery of not less than 12 months duration 
Current license to practice in home country 
Proficiency in English language 
Recent practice - You must have practiced at least 450 hrs of midwifery in last 3 years (exemption New Graduates) 


To where they actually practice, I can do some research with my contacts here if you wish. I personally am not sure.

Hope this gives you a little information!!


----------



## sgilli3

Sambosunshine said:


> Thats reassuring to hear! I think I would be best getting in touch with a good agency and get some books to gen up on the area. Can you recommend any good sites or agencies for midwives and engineers by any chance?
> 
> And is it true that you must be married to live together due to their religion?


Sure there are people who do live together that are not married.
You should refer to each other as husband and wife, as yes, it is illegal to live together if not married.
Also, please note, that if not married your partner cannot sponsor you ( for your residency).
This means, you will need an employer to sponsor your residency.


----------



## rednikki17

Hi, you should know that the UAE maternity services are Obstetrician led and not Midwife led. So you wouldn't have so much autonomy. I would get in touch with the HR dept at the American hospital (prob best place to start for you)and see if you can find out a number/email address of the Senior Midwife there to find out more...things may be changing and there could be great opportunities for your skill set in the future. My Iranian friend in Dubai tells me that there is a huge push for Caesars (95%!!) there and natural births are uncommon as they aren't willing to take the risks! No home births or water births either. I feel they are slightly behind us in the services they offer in that respect but they have a private health care mentality and not a public one... I met an english lady who had a 3 month old and she couldnt fault the maternity services she received in Dubai..natural birth too..she insisted. Cost her £3000 though... Hope this is of some help.


----------



## Sambosunshine

rednikki17 said:


> Hi, you should know that the UAE maternity services are Obstetrician led and not Midwife led. So you wouldn't have so much autonomy. I would get in touch with the HR dept at the American hospital (prob best place to start for you)and see if you can find out a number/email address of the Senior Midwife there to find out more...things may be changing and there could be great opportunities for your skill set in the future. My Iranian friend in Dubai tells me that there is a huge push for Caesars (95%!!) there and natural births are uncommon as they aren't willing to take the risks! No home births or water births either. I feel they are slightly behind us in the services they offer in that respect but they have a private health care mentality and not a public one... I met an english lady who had a 3 month old and she couldnt fault the maternity services she received in Dubai..natural birth too..she insisted. Cost her £3000 though... Hope this is of some help.


Thanks so much, this is really helpful. I had my suspicions that it was alot more medicalised in the UAE but a C/S rate of 95% is horrendous! I will contact the American hospital as you suggest. Thanks again for your help, its really kind of you.


----------



## Sambosunshine

Nickel said:


> Sorry, I sometimes forget the language difference even between English speaking countries!!
> 
> Yes, Peds/OB is pediatrics and Obstetrics. Gamut means "the full range or compass of something; a range from one extreme to the other"
> 
> I have to apologize because I am not familiar with the education requirements of UK midwifes. In the US, you must be a nurse first then you can become a midwife.
> 
> But, here is the requirements from the DHA - Dubai Health Authority - who is the licensing and regulation body of Dubai (that is unless you work in Dubai Health City - which has it's own):
> 
> Fill Medical Facility Inspection From in case of additional specialty
> Fill Application Form (Health Professionals Licensure Form) by the facility, and Application For Licensure by the candidate.
> Copies of qualifications attested by UAE Embassy
> Recent good standing certificate from the medical council.
> Copies of experience certificates
> List of surgeries performed by the candidate (for Surgeon Doctors Only)
> Passport copy
> One Color photograph
> Application & Assessment Fee
> License Fee
> 
> Registered Midwife
> 
> In addition to the general requirements;
> 
> 
> Approved Bachelor degree or its equivalent in midwifery of not less than three (3) years duration
> OR
> Bachelor degree or its equivalent in general nursing and a post graduate certification or equivalent in midwifery of not less than 12 months duration
> Current license to practice in home country
> Proficiency in English language
> Recent practice - You must have practiced at least 450 hrs of midwifery in last 3 years (exemption New Graduates)
> 
> 
> To where they actually practice, I can do some research with my contacts here if you wish. I personally am not sure.
> 
> Hope this gives you a little information!!


Thats fantastic! Thanks so much for getting all this info for me. I think I will contact some agencies and the hospitals aswell as doing some research on the net. What is it that you do out there then, if you don't mind me asking? Thanks again for this info. At least it looks like I will be able to work as a Direct entry midwife and I am currently practising so there shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Nickel

Sambosunshine said:


> Thats fantastic! Thanks so much for getting all this info for me. I think I will contact some agencies and the hospitals aswell as doing some research on the net. What is it that you do out there then, if you don't mind me asking? Thanks again for this info. At least it looks like I will be able to work as a Direct entry midwife and I am currently practising so there shouldn't be a problem.


I am actually working for an international company who does healthcare management/consulting/planning, etc. My company has done this across the globe and has done several projects here in the UAE. 

So, healthcare is my "business"!!  But, I am an ER/ICU RN at heart (16 years!! LOL)


----------



## stinemr

Im a nursing student and would like to get a job in dubai after I graduate. How can I prepare myself to be a competitive applicant for a nursing job?


----------



## Elphaba

stinemr said:


> Im a nursing student and would like to get a job in dubai after I graduate. How can I prepare myself to be a competitive applicant for a nursing job?


Have you looked in this at all? A newly qualified nurse would receive a very low wage, even if they could find a job here.

You could start by looking at the website for Heathcare City.

-


----------

